# the end of the cable has broken off and the entire cable will need to be replaced.



## Jasonl (Nov 15, 2013)

The hardware store told me "the end of the cable has broken off and the entire cable will need to be replaced."
Is there any chance to fix it?
thanks


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

This site is for professionals only, you shouldn't be messing around with that equipment without the proper training you might lose an arm or leg, or worse. Call a licensed plumber. Bye


----------



## nickplumbing (Nov 8, 2013)

Try some jb weld


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Careful...

You'll shoot your eye out with that thing....


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Use a small strip of duck tape to tape it back together.


----------



## nickplumbing (Nov 8, 2013)

Solder it back on


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Use a small strip of duck tape to tape it back together.


I'd splint it with a couple of Popsicle sticks as well... :thumbup:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jackass. Your broke someone's equipment that you had no business running in the first place. Lucky that's all you broke. You probably would have been money ahead calling a pro. That cable is probably about 100 bucks and now a chunk of it is in your sewer. Hope the pro you finally call can get it out


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Jackass. Your broke someone's equipment that you had no business running in the first place. Lucky that's all you broke. You probably would have been money ahead calling a pro. That cable is probably about 100 bucks and now a chunk of it is in your sewer. Hope the pro you finally call can get it out


Such harsh words... Oh My....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dude I have had to get those things unstuck for homeowners before. Ruins my day. Except for the time the lady called first thing Monday morning and said her husband got it stuck on THURSDAY night and had been screwing with it all weekend but wouldn't let her call anyone. I put them at the top of the list and managed to get it out and get them clean and flowing. We wrapped the rental auger up nice and neat, hosed it off and left it in the driveway for the hack to see when he got home.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I am on a job right now that has a cable stuck in a 6" clay-tile main. I took the backhoe over this afternoon. I started digging it out and I'm going back in the morning to cut out the clay,replace the tap and install a cleanout on the 6" so it can be jetted in the future. I get some pics in the morning and post in the pic thread.

There a few things more dangerous than an idiot with a cause or a maintenance man with a drain machine. I've replaced a couple of toilets in this complex because they went the wrong way in the cleanout.

To the OP... Sucks to be you.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

PlungerJockey said:


> I am on a job right now that has a cable stuck in a 6" clay-tile main. I took the backhoe over this afternoon. I started digging it out and I'm going back in the morning to cut out the clay,replace the tap and install a cleanout on the 6" so it can be jetted in the future. I get some pics in the morning and post in the pic thread. There a few things more dangerous than an idiot with a cause or a maintenance man with a drain machine. I've replaced a couple of toilets in this complex because they went the wrong way in the cleanout. To the OP... Sucks to be you.


Don't forget the maintenance man with a backhoe going after his own cable....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for creating more service work. We truly are grateful. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychatroom.com


----------

